# Body mount bushings



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought a kit but don't know how to install the bushings on #3 mount. The Pontiac shop manual says that the #3 uses a different bushing but the kit I bought has all the same bushings. The mounting hole is smaller on #3, so the bushings won't fit down in the hole. My car is a '65. Any help would be great.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*Pontiac Restoration guide?*

Have you looked in Zazzarine's Restoration guide book?
I have it, I can try to look it up for you if you dont have it.
I have a 65 GTO that is currently off the frame, so I'd like to know
that myself.
I generally only check this board 1-2x/week, so if I don't get right back to you, that's why.
Paul


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

The bushing kit that came in for my 68 also had all the same bushings. The manual shows different bushing types as well. Difference is, all my frame holes are the same size. 
Have you considered just opening up the #3 holes?
Lance


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68Resto-mod said:


> The bushing kit that came in for my 68 also had all the same bushings. The manual shows different bushing types as well. Difference is, all my frame holes are the same size.
> Have you considered just opening up the #3 holes?
> Lance


I changed the bushings in my '68. Purchased the kit from Performance Years. Everything fit perfectly...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my kit from Ames, no problems and I believe they were all the same on my 68.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

The 1965 frame is different from the later years. The holes on the later years are all the same. The problem with the kit is, it universal for 64-67. I don't want to open up the holes. If anything, I will modify the bushings.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I talked to the supplier today and they said that some of the earlier frames at some of the different plants had a smaller hole in the #3 mount. No one makes a bushing for this hole because the demand is so small. I modified my bushings with a dremel tool with an abrasive disc and they fit just fine now.


----------



## jimterriesser (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello
Where did you get the kit from and is it rubber or poly??
I am restoring a 1964 GTO 
I would like to get the poly but I can't find a kit with bolts. They make one for the 64Chevelle but not GTO does anyone know the difference between the two????


----------



## jimterriesser (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello
Where did you get the kit from and is it rubber or poly??
I am restoring a 1964 GTO 
I would like to get the poly but I can't find a kit with bolts. They make one for the 64Chevelle but not GTO does anyone know the difference between the two????


----------

